# EEA Family Permit questions: Moving to London with Job Offer



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

My wife is a Polish (EEA/EU) citizen. She moved to the US 20 years ago and is a resident (Green Card holder). Should it be relevant, her father and brother moved to the UK about 10 years ago, and are now UK residents.

I am a US citizen, born and raised. 

We live in New York, where were married nine months ago (September 2013), after knowing each other for roughly 10 years.

We plan to move to London. I recently received a written job offer from a firm there (it pays well, should that matter to the border agents, who may wonder if I/we may be a burden on social care or bring in meaningful tax revenue. It will certainly generate significant tax revenue.). 

My offer is contingent on my obtaining the right to work in the UK on my own. I’m due to start work in the UK in early/mid-July (somewhat flexible), and will need to provide proof of my eligibility to work in the UK no later than my first day of employment.

I’m confident that I will need to obtain an EEA Family Permit, as my wife is an EEA (Polish) citizen.

Where I think my “case” may be a little different as that I (the non-EEA family member) am and would be supporting the EEA family member (my wife). She has neither a job nor any significant savings. We will not be reliant on any government funding, and that should be clear from my job offer letter (which I can gladly show to immigration/border officials, if appropriate). Basically she has little to nothing; I have a little more than her; but we’ll be well paid (and the UK government will receive a good chunk of tax proceeds from my work) once I arrive.

I’ve read through the EEA Family Permit FAQs, forum posts, and the UK Government’s “UK Visas and Immigration” website ad nauseum – including the various PDFs on the EEA family permit, the Guide to Supporting Documents, etc. But I still can’t seem to find the answers I’m looking for regarding things like:
1)	Will my wife (a Polish citizen) need to file anything (e.g. Registration Certificate: gov.uk/eea-registration-certificate) now (or prior to reaching the UK border) to help me get the EEA family permit? I’ve heard mixed reviews of whether this can help me in the EEA Family Permit process or not. If anything, it could take more time, and time is precious (I need to start work in one month).
2)	In exercising her “Treaty Rights” or becoming a “Qualified Person”, will she need to prove that she is working, self-employed, a student, or economically self-sufficient? Or is that not an issue upon entry? Is it relevant/problematic that my wife has not worked much in the past two years (prior to that she was a graduate student) and has little income or savings of her own? 
3)	Does she (i.e. do we) have the right to live the UK for three months upon exercising her treaty rights?
gov.uk/government/publications/eea-family-permits-eun02/eea-family-permit-eun02#eun24-what-are-the-requirements-for-issuing-an-eea-family-permit
4)	Is there anything she should to prior to, or concurrently with, my applying for an “EEA Family Permit”?
5)	Does my job offer matter (particularly given the relatively good rate of pay)? Could it help me (I would generate tax revenue for the UK? Could it hurt me (should I not have already found a job?)?
6)	Do my finances matter?
7)	Do I need to submit my historical tax forms?
8)	What MUST (and should/shouldn’t) I submit? This is the most confusing thing of all…. 
The main government site specifies only:
“You must provide:
- your passport
- proof of your relationship, eg a birth or marriage certificate
- a letter from your partner or family in the UK declaring that they’re travelling with you or that you’re coming to stay with them in the UK
- your partner or family member’s passport or ID card
You must provide proof that you’re financially dependant on your family member in the UK if you’re applying as their dependent extended family member.”
gov.uk/family-permit

Oddly, the site then refers to the “full list of evidence you must provide”: gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/261446/eea-family-permit.pdf
This includes a passport sized color photograph, as well as “Evidence of your current employment or studies.” This could include: “a letter from your employer on company headed paper – detailing your salary and the length of your employment, confirming that you have been given time off work, and stating whether this time off is paid or unpaid.” This doesn’t make sense to me. Why would they want to know or care what my old job is/was, when I’m moving to the U for a new job (as I imagine most EEA Family Permit applicants would be, as opposed to being transferred overseas by their employers).

The same authoritative source also asks for Information about “Your Finances and Employment”, “Accommodation Details,” and “Information about your Sponsor in the UK”

So, my question, as many others have likely asked, is: what do I really need to submit, and what should I submit?

I’ve read many stories of people submitting too much, frankly, and sometimes being rejected for that reason.

The links below have slightly differing takes on what should and shouldn’t be included in “Supporting Documents.”
<snipped>
9)	In applying for the EEA Family Permit, I don’t have to worry (yet) about this “Guidance notes for applying for residence documentation as a European Economic Area (EEA) national or as the family member of an EEA national.”
gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/261505/eea-checklist.pdf
gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/285973/guideeea.pdf
10)	Do I need to (or should I) hire a lawyer/solicitor? One I’ve contacted seems reputable, but has quoted me about £5,000 for the service.

I really just want to be able to start my job in London a month, and be able to prove to my new employer by my first day (early July) that I have the right to work in the UK. Any help or advice you may be able to provide to that end would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are overthinking!
Basically, for EEA family permit, all you need is:
You are married to an EEA citizen, and it's a genuine, subsisting relationship
That the EEA spouse is going to UK and would like EEA family permit for you to be issued.
You don't need a job, financial information or anything else.

EEA family permit, even though it doesn't state it, gives you the right to work. It's valid for 6 months, and in order to have confirmation of your right to live and work in UK, you should apply for residence card.

To apply your EEA spouse needs to show that she is exercising treaty rights in one of several ways. If she isn't working and is relying on your job and income, she qualifies under self-sufficiency. In order to be granted residence card on the basis of self-sufficiency, both of you need comprehensive sickness insurance (CSI; around £400 per person). 
If she can get a job - even part-time (minimum 15 hours a week), then you don't need CSI and you stand a better chance, usually, to get your card, valid 5 years.


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, Joppa.

I admit I may be overthinking this a bit, but I don't have much room for error.

From what I understand, if my EEA Family Permit application is rejected, I could wait a long time for a successful appeal, etc. Again, I'm due to start work in London in early July, so really want to be as smart about this as possible.

The way in which my wife (Polish/EEA national) is exercising her treaty rights is an interesting topic. Importantly, WHEN will she need to exercise her treaty rights? Before I apply for (or receive) my EEA Family Permit? How, exactly, does she exercise her treaty rights? Before reaching the border, or at the border/airport in London? And if she claims self-sufficiency, based on my providing for her, then we will have to have some unknown, inordinate amount of money in my bank account, right (I've read it can be upwards of £35,000) to "prove" self-sufficiency.

The issue, which concerns me, is that this becomes a circular argument:
My wife can exercise her treaty rights if she can prove self-sufficiency...BUT she may not be able to prove self-sufficiency until after she exercises her treaty rights (which would allow me to get my EEA Family Permit, start work in July, and provide for her financially and with healthcare that's provided per my written employment contract). 

So, does she have to first exercise her treaty rights before I can apply for (or be granted) an EEA Family Permit? If not, then things are looking good. But if so, then trouble could be ahead.

This UK Government piece on "Treaty Rights" is interesting:
w ww.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/118545/treaty-rights.pdf
However, again, it does not tell me WHEN the treaty rights must be declared (e.g. before entry (and prior to my EEA Family Permit application), at entry, after three months (I think EEAs have the right to reside in the UK for three months?), or after six months (per the end of my EEA Family Permit, if I obtain one).

Regarding the timing of when my wife would need to exercise her treaty rights, is this evidence that she has three months to do it (after arrival, and presumably after I have obtained an EEA Family Permit and started working)?
"13. YOUR RIGHT TO RESIDE IN THE UK 
EEA nationals have a right to reside in the UK for longer than 3 months if they are exercising a Treaty right in one of the following ways: 
• Worker 
• Self-employed 
• Student 
• Economically self-sufficient (including retired people) 
• Jobseeker 
• temporarily incapacitated"
w ww.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/316387/EEA_1_Registration_Certificate_06-14.pdf

By saying "longer than three months," does that imply that no treaty rights need to be exercised to reside in the UK for less than three months (i.e. our first three months)?

Would having her exercise her rights as a job seeker be a bad idea, perhaps (seen as more of a potential social burden), and potentially compromise my chances of obtaining an EEA Family Permit?

Could you please give me an overview of how, exactly, you would suggest proceeding in this circumstance? I value and appreciate your thoughts.

Regarding my applying for a Residence Card to "prove my right to work," should that be done only AFTER I've received an EEA Family Permit? And can/should it be done BEFORE I arrive in the UK? Or is it, perhaps, best to wait until I pass through the UK border and then (e.g. next day) apply for a Residence Card? Obviously, this is important, but a moot point if I can't first get an EEA Family Permit....

And if you think I need a lawyer/soliciter (I hope not, but recognize perhaps I do if I'm over my head on this one), is there anyone (or source/agency) you might recommend? Firms lika Laura Devine seem to charge an arm and a leg (thousands of pounds -- maybe more), yet I'm concerned that other lawyers/soliciters don't have the right experience to navigate this (and some have egregious grammar/spelling mistakes that don't inspire confidence....)

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You've got it right. You shouldn't have any difficulty getting EEA family permit because for the first 3 months in UK, your wife doesn't have to exercise treaty rights - she can even be on holiday, and family permit is often used instead of a tourist visa for UK visa nationals with EEA spouse.

EEA family permit is valid for 6 months.

It's when you come to apply for residence card on form EEA2 that she needs to be exercising treaty rights by one of six ways, as stated. It's very difficult to get your residence card on the basis of your wife being a jobseeker, so your choice is either self-sufficiency (on the basis of your work and income; you both need CSI) or she gets at least a part-time job (min 15 hours/week every week) so she becomes a worker.

You shouldn't need a lawyer as your case is quite straightforward.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Andrew!

Please, take one second and relax!! Y'all only need these to apply for a Family Permit:

* Marriage a Certificate
* Cover letter (your EU spouse sponsoring you) *CV*
* Certified copy of her passport *CP*
* Your biometrics *YB*
* Your passport
* 2 photographs -UK passport style.

To apply for a Residence Card whilst in UK, use form EEA2. From the aforementioned list, you will replace *CV* with your spouse's contract of employment. *CP* with tenancy agreement and *YB* with council tax bill.

If you are able to collect supporting documents, fill out application, give biometrics and send your application by the 16th of June, y'all should be good to travel by July 4th.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You've got it right. You shouldn't have any difficulty getting EEA family permit because for the first 3 months in UK, your wife doesn't have to exercise treaty rights - she can even be on holiday, and family permit is often used instead of a tourist visa for UK visa nationals with EEA spouse.
> 
> EEA family permit is valid for 6 months.
> 
> ...



Thank you again for your reply, Joppa.

So, my wife will not need to exercise treaty rights, initially, to enter the UK? That's a relief.

In that case, she won't file anything until we're already in the UK, I take it. Meanwhile, I'll get my cover letter from her beforehand. What should it say? One or two lines, akin to: "My husband, _______, will be traveling with me in the UK."?

My understanding is that we must arrive at the UK border together (even if I already have the EEA Family Permit). Is this true? She may go back to the US in the weeks thereafter to finish moving some things, close accounts, etc. That won't cause problems, will it?

At the border, should she say that she intends to remain in the UK? At any time should we reveal that I have a job offer, and am essentially going to the UK to start work in a few days? Or, if she says that she's moving one way to the UK, will that somehow trigger them to demand that she exercise her treaty rights on the spot? Should she say she's visiting? Won't it seem strange that she has a round-trip ticket, and I have one-way?

Speaking of round-trip tickets, I'm planning a one-way, obviously. But will I need to have a round-trip ticket (i.e. they're going to ask for my return)? The reason I ask is that, two months ago, I was at the border, and they asked what I'm here for (I assume most people say "Business" or "Pleasure."). I said "I have an interview." I think that was a surprising response. They immediately asked for my return ticket, and checked it somewhat closely. They asked where I was interviewing (I gave them the name -- hoping it wouldn't somehow get the firm in trouble), and reminded me that I cannot start work without a proper Visa (I think they thought I let something slip...). I explained that my wife is Polish, and I would get an EEA Family Permit. They asked where she was (not with me) -- I told them she was back in New York. They noted I was in London only three weeks earlier "What were you doing then?" "Interviewing -- she was with me." They asked again "Where were you interviewing?" (I think wondering if I would hesitate or give another name). I gave them the same name. It seemed to pass the test, but they reminded me that I can't start work without an EEA Family Permit or valid Visa. 

I have a couple of other questions, if I may, as I navigate the application:

How best should I respond to the many questions in the online application (VAF5) that ask for information about "Finances and Employment"? Will I give my most recent employer (which I'm about to quit), or my future employer (in London)? I don't want to give them my current employer's phone and address, as my current employer doesn't know that I'm planning to take a new job in London.

And what about section 8.9.1: "Where do you and the EEA National plan to live in the UK?" Obviously, I don't know yet, though the application asks whether I own or rent it, how many bedrooms there are, how may other rooms, bathrooms, etc. Should I say we plan to live in London (which is accurate)? My wife has family near Oxford, so I may be able to use an address there, if needed -- they have a home there (though they may rent?)

8.10.16 asks "Do you intend to work in the UK?" This is under the EEA National section (i.e. my wife), though. Nowhere in the application does it seem to ask whether I, the non-EEA National, intend to work. Is this something I should include in section 9.1 "Additional Information: Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?" Or is disclosing this possibly asking for trouble....

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi Andrew!
> 
> Please, take one second and relax!! Y'all only need these to apply for a Family Permit:
> 
> ...



Thank you for chiming in, Animo.

What, in your opinion, should the cover letter say?

Should I not just send in her ORIGINAL passport? It seems like getting a certified copy could be a real pain. From what I read, in involves getting a notarized copy, paying a fee, mailing it to the government, and then waiting.... Especially given that I'm short on time, this does not sound like a good solution.

I assume I'm prompted/asked to make a biometrics appointment after completing the online application?

As I'm going through the EEA Family Permit application, it's asked for my "intended
travel date." I put July 5th. This isn't set in stone, is it? Obviously, I can't buy an airline ticket until I know I have the EEA Family Permit.

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

212andrew said:


> Thank you again for your reply, Joppa.
> 
> So, my wife will not need to exercise treaty rights, initially, to enter the UK? That's a relief.
> 
> In that case, she won't file anything until we're already in the UK, I take it. Meanwhile, I'll get my cover letter from her beforehand. What should it say? One or two lines, akin to: "My husband, _______, will be traveling with me in the UK."?


Yes. No other details.



> My understanding is that we must arrive at the UK border together (even if I already have the EEA Family Permit). Is this true? She may go back to the US in the weeks thereafter to finish moving some things, close accounts, etc. That won't cause problems, will it?


You don't have to arrive together. She can arrive first but not you. What she does subsequently is of no concern.



> At the border, should she say that she intends to remain in the UK? At any time should we reveal that I have a job offer, and am essentially going to the UK to start work in a few days? Or, if she says that she's moving one way to the UK, will that somehow trigger them to demand that she exercise her treaty rights on the spot? Should she say she's visiting? Won't it seem strange that she has a round-trip ticket, and I have one-way?


You probably won't be asked much, but there is no need to reveal your hand. Both of you are entitled to enter UK. 



> Speaking of round-trip tickets, I'm planning a one-way, obviously. But will I need to have a round-trip ticket (i.e. they're going to ask for my return)? The reason I ask is that, two months ago, I was at the border, and they asked what I'm here for (I assume most people say "Business" or "Pleasure."). I said "I have an interview." I think that was a surprising response. They immediately asked for my return ticket, and checked it somewhat closely. They asked where I was interviewing (I gave them the name -- hoping it wouldn't somehow get the firm in trouble), and reminded me that I cannot start work without a proper Visa (I think they thought I let something slip...). I explained that my wife is Polish, and I would get an EEA Family Permit. They asked where she was (not with me) -- I told them she was back in New York. They noted I was in London only three weeks earlier "What were you doing then?" "Interviewing -- she was with me." They asked again "Where were you interviewing?" (I think wondering if I would hesitate or give another name). I gave them the same name. It seemed to pass the test, but they reminded me that I can't start work without an EEA Family Permit or valid Visa.


Different scenario. You now have EEA family permit. 



> I have a couple of other questions, if I may, as I navigate the application:
> 
> How best should I respond to the many questions in the online application (VAF5) that ask for information about "Finances and Employment"? Will I give my most recent employer (which I'm about to quit), or my future employer (in London)? I don't want to give them my current employer's phone and address, as my current employer doesn't know that I'm planning to take a new job in London.


Don't answer them. Just leave blank or write N/A. 



> And what about section 8.9.1: "Where do you and the EEA National plan to live in the UK?" Obviously, I don't know yet, though the application asks whether I own or rent it, how many bedrooms there are, how may other rooms, bathrooms, etc. Should I say we plan to live in London (which is accurate)? My wife has family near Oxford, so I may be able to use an address there, if needed -- they have a home there (though they may rent?)


Again it doesn't matter. Even hotel name will do.



> 8.10.16 asks "Do you intend to work in the UK?" This is under the EEA National section (i.e. my wife), though. Nowhere in the application does it seem to ask whether I, the non-EEA National, intend to work. Is this something I should include in section 9.1 "Additional Information: Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?" Or is disclosing this possibly asking for trouble....


Again leave blank or write N/A.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


212andrew said:


> Thank you for chiming in, Animo.
> 
> What, in your opinion, should the cover letter say?
> 
> ...


There's a template in the forum you could take advantage of. However, it's simple: you are traveling with her, are enclosing ABC supporting documents and would like an EEA-FP issued. She's the one that addresses letter, *not you*.

We aren't keen to send sponsor's passport book, only applicants. You could however, stop by their offices on Madison Ave. and ask. Last time we obtained a *CP*, fees were under $40.00. If you decide to still send original passport, make sure to purchase enough return postage. 

Nothing is set on stone, but if you wanted you could purchase your flights for the 5th of July right away.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes. No other details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your helpful advice, Joppa. Are you confident that answering the questions this way (i.e. not to the best of my ability) won't be seen as being evasive or difficult (and thereby invite more scrutiny or increasing the likelihood of rejection)?


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> There's a template in the forum you could take advantage of. However, it's simple: you are traveling with her, are enclosing ABC supporting documents and would like an EEA-FP issued. She's the one that addresses letter, *not you*.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your comments again, Animo.

I fully understand that my wife will be writing the letter, not me.

I, too, would prefer not to send my wife's original passport, but I guess I'm still unclear as to what you might be suggesting I do to get a certified copy. Based on everything I know, it's impossible for me (or anyone who is not previously authorized to do so) to visit the British Embassy at 845 3rd Ave in New York. Frustrating, as I live less than two miles away. What office are you referring to on Madison Ave, out of curiosity? As I understand it, again, I would need to have my wife's Polish passport photocopied, then have the copy notarized (at a bank, etc), and then take that to the Polish embassy to somehow get a certified copy? And then submit that certified copy to the British Embassy? It sounds confusing, and time consuming. Am I misunderstanding anything? I apologize if I haven't quite followed your guidance on this.

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

A few last questions, if I may:

What happens if my application is unsuccessful, for some reason? How far back will that set me? Will I be able to reapply? When? Will they hold my/our passport(s)? Will this prevent us from possibly showing up to the border and demanding a Family Permit on the spot?

Speaking of that, is it at all advisable to show up at the border and ask for an EEA Family Permit on the spot? It seems like they could just grant us tourist visas, rather than "forcing" them to grant me an EEA Family Permit. According to the main "Apply for an EEA family permit" page: "You must get your permit before travelling to the UK."
https://www.gov.uk/family-permit
Sounds pretty clear to me.

Potentially complicating matters further: my wife was previously married and has a dual/hypenated last name on per passport, that was dropped in the divorce proceedings (but she never updated her passport), and our marriage certificate shows only her last name (not the second, hypenated name as shown on her passport. I think so long as I submit the divorce decree, which evidences this minor name change (dropping the ex's name), and explaining why she has a single last name on our marriage certificate, but a dual/hyphenated last name on her passport. Do you have any opinions on this matter?

On a separate note, is it (ever) worth using a passport service / courrier / expediter for an EEA Family Permit? My sense is that they typically deal only with Visas, and provide no advice whatsoever (in fact, any advice they may provide could be ill founded and detrimental or dangerous).

I assume I cannot really work toward my Residence Card at all until I'm actually in the UK with my Family Permit, correct?

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


212andrew said:


> I appreciate your comments again, Animo.
> 
> I fully understand that my wife will be writing the letter, not me.
> 
> ...


Your wife should be able to walk in the Polish Embassy on Madison Ave. and get a copy of her passport certified. Normally that takes less than 30 minutes and it costs under $40.00; if that remains too aggravating, just send her original passport book.


You still have to send supporting documents via courier to UKBA in New York. There's no hand-delivery option.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


212andrew said:


> A few last questions, if I may:
> 
> What happens if my application is unsuccessful, for some reason? How far back will that set me? Will I be able to reapply? When? Will they hold my/our passport(s)? Will this prevent us from possibly showing up to the border and demanding a Family Permit on the spot?
> 
> ...


Andrew, there's no demanding at Border Control and whilst EU regulations allow to request entry at any Port of Entry (POE), any immigration officer will see that you had been rejected - should that be the case, and you will be inconvenienced. 

Moreover, it is "imperative" you include her divorce decree as supporting evidence and your wife should make reference of it on the cover letter. A brief reference is all is needed.

No option for "expediter" is available for this type of entry. This is already an expedited process in the begin with, and processing time is 7 days.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your wife should be able to walk in the Polish Embassy on Madison Ave. and get a copy of her passport certified. Normally that takes less than 30 minutes and it costs under $40.00; if that remains too aggravating, just send her original passport book.
> 
> ...



Animo,

You've been immensely helpful -- thank you so much.

an hour or so at the Polish Embassy is not at all too aggravating. I just didn't understand how to go about it. Thank you for explaining it to me.

I assume I can send/overnight the documents to the UKBA in New York, and must include a prepaid return mailer. Is FedEx or UPS preferred, by chance?

Regarding my wife's divorce decree, should we get an original from the courthouse? She has the document herself. Will a photocopy do, or should we send something more official?

So, my to-do list is
- Biometrics
- Original marriage certificate (will get from the court)
- Certified copy of my wife's passport (to get from Polish Embassy)
- (original?) copy of my wife's divorce decree

Then I just have to finish the online application tonight. I admit that writing "N/A" for the financials section makes me a bit nervous, as it seems like I'm being difficult. But I gather that's the best way....

Hoping for the best.

Thanks again,

Andrew


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


212andrew said:


> Animo,
> 
> You've been immensely helpful -- thank you so much.
> 
> ...


We have always used UPS (that's been our preference), but you could use either. With regards of the divorce decree, I would include an original document rather than a plain photocopy. 

You still have to get a set of passport style photographs (UK requirements) to send along with your application.

Lastly, you won't difficult by writing N/A on the application. It is very common.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Joppa and Animo (and possibly any others),

Thanks to your help, I've finished, but not yet submitted, my EEA Family Permit application online. From what I can tell, 100% of EEA Family Permits are decided within 10 days (73% within 5 days), so hopefully I'm still in good shape to have it in the next three weeks. See this link:
https://visa-processingtimes.homeof...other-non-settlement-visas/eea-family-permits

Before submitting it tomorrow, I'd like to get your opinion on how best to answer these specific questions that are asked in the application: 

1) Under "Passport and Travel Information," it asks:

- "Date of planned arrival in the UK?" I've given my anticipated arrival of 05 July 2014. Is this date set in stone? If I arrive before or after (with the EEA Family Permit) is that problematic?

- "How long to intend to stay in the UK?" I've replied "Until 31 December 2014" (a bit less than 6 months -- the limit of my EEA Family Permit). Do you recommend this reply or suggest another?

- "What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK?" I've given an anticipated hotel address, as I don't yet have a permanent residence. Is that sufficient?

2) Under "Finances and Employment":

According to the PAPER version of the application, this section would NOT apply to me.

The PAPER application notes, "TO BE COMPLETED BY
- extended family members of an EEA national applying on the basis that they are dependent on that EEA national, or
- dependent direct family members (this does not include spouses, civil partners or children under the age of 21).
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-eea-family-permit-form-vaf5

However, on the ONLINE application has no such note. I don't see a way to skip this section (can’t leave blank, and must put in SOMETHING for dates), so I suppose I need to fill it out generally, anyway? And perhaps submit a copy of a recent paycheck/paystub?

Again, I really don't like the idea of giving them my current employer's contact info (I still work there). If they were to contact my employer, he would likely be upset, as he doesn't know I'm looking to leave. And if I were to be denied the EEA Family Permit for any reason, so I could NOT start work in the UK, I could end up out of my job in the US. A scary proposition....

3) Under "Family and Friends in the UK"

It asks, "Please enter details of what you plan to do whilst in the UK."

Is this where I should enter, "I plan to start work with [FIRM THAT MADE ME AN OFFER] in London. I have received and submitted my offer letter (including salary details) as part of this application."

Again, is it wise (or somehow unwise) for me to mention that I ALREADY have an offer of employment? Or am I technically NOT ALLOWED to receive an offer prior to having the RIGHT TO WORK in the UK (i.e. already having a Family Permit). I don't think this is the case -- if it were, how could anyone from America or overseas ever take a job if they must FIRST have the RIGHT to take the job. Usually (always?) a job offer would be extended before a Visa (for example) would be pursued. Will this POSSIBLY get my employer in trouble (for offering me a job prior to me having the right to work in the UK)?

In my offer letter (I also have a larger, formal contract, but I don't think it's necessary to attach that -- although it does offer me insurance, etc, not detailed in my offer letter), it states, "This offer is conditional on the following: Proof of eligibility to work in the United Kingdom). Your employment cannot commence until you have provided us with this evidence, so this should be brought in by you, no later than your first working day." Does this concern you at all? Could the UKBA say I don't have the right to accept an offer like that (or my employer doesn't have the right to make an offer like that) while I don't have work rights in the UK? Maybe I'm just being paranoid, but this is REALLY important.

4) Under "Additional Information"

It asks, "Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?"

This is where I have mentioned that my wife was previously married, and her Polish passport (issued in 2006) still has her previous married surname (her maiden surname hyphenated with her ex-husband's surname). She was divorced in 2008, and in the Judgment of Divorce (I'm submitting an original copy) the judge specifically writes, "the Plaintiff shall resume the use of her former surname, her maiden name of [ ]." I've submitted this because she has used her maiden name on our Marriage Certificate (also submitting an original copy) -- so that explains why the name on the passport and the name on the marriage certificate are not the same.

Should I also mention in this section that I've submitted a copy of my offer letter (including salary), and will be provided with private health insurance (can submit a copy of my full contract, if necessary). Should I request that the contact the head of HR with any questions (and provide contact info)? I really don't want to get my new employer more involved than they absolutely need to be. I was given this offer on the condition that I could secure an EEA Family permit -- they are not willing to sponsor me with a work visa themselves. What is your advice here?

Is it worth mentioning that the "Employment and Income" details have been provided by request, but are not required for EEA Family Permit applications made by spouses of an EEA National?

OTHER QUESTIONS:

Will I get back everything I submit, like the original Judgment of Divorce, etc? I'll request to do so; will also enclose a prepaid return FedEx envelope, which I've heard is a good idea.

I gather that my wife (EEA National) must write a letter to the UKBA, stating that I will be travelling with her. What should this letter say? Will "I, [wife's name] will be traveling to the UK, and my husband, [husband's name] will be traveling with me." (signed and dated) suffice?

I understand that she will not have to exercise her treaty rights upon her arrival. Will she need to do so by applying for a Residence Card within 90 days of arrival (after I help her prove self-sufficiency by opening a joint UK bank account that gets meaningful deposits), or leave the country within 90 days of arrival?

Thank you for your thoughts. I think I got all of my questions out, and look forward to your reply. I will certainly let you know how thing go from here, now that the ship is about to set sail...

Best regards,

Andrew


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

What's the status of your application?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Animo,

Well, I trimmed my application to really only include what's necessary (didn't mention my job offer/contract, etc). I submitted an original marriage certificate, my passport, a certified copy of my wife's passport, a UK passport photo, signed everything I'm supposed to, and got my biometrics done (submitted the receipt). I sent that via FedEx on Friday evening to arrive on Monday morning (today). It got there at 9am, and at about noon I received the email I've pasted below. So it sounds like I may hear something by the end of the week! Perhaps illogically, but understandably, I'm so anxious about this -- I can't tell you how important it is for things to go smoothly here. Obviously, I have a lot riding on this. Anyhow, I really don't know why I would be rejected. And if they need more information, I can gladly supply that for them.

Hoping for the best, and you'll be the first to know what the verdict is (hopefully good news!). Thanks again, and you'll hear from me again soon.

Best,

Andrew

P.S. I did NOT purchase "Priority Service" for this, despite the reference in the email. I found this a bit confusing, but think I read that all EEA Family Permits are prioritized, due to one member of the family (my wife) being an EEA National. Regardless, hopefully it's a good thing, and not something confusing that will lead to delays....

---------------

[FROM THE UKBA]

Dear Applicant,

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE AND THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED

The package containing your UK visa application has been received and opened by an Entry Clearance Assistant at the British Consulate in New York. It is acknowledged that you purchased Priority Service and your application will be assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.

Our average processing times for all priority applications as of 16 June 2014 are:

Non-settlement applications.......................................... ....5 business days
Current and forecasted delays to our service.....................None to report

As indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as the visa application fee, is not refundable if the visa application is delayed because additional processing is required.

Please note: We strongly recommend that you do not buy a non-refundable, non-flexible ticket to the UK, until your visa application has been approved and you have received your visa. We do not accept responsibility for any financial loss incurred as a result of delays in processing your visa application and we do not fast-track applications solely due to planned date of travel.

What to expect next during the application process

Your application and supporting documents has been prepared for assessment by an Entry Clearance Officer against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules.

Once a decision has been made you will receive an email advising you of the outcome of your application. This email will provide carrier tracking number for your return package and we advise that you visit your specific carrier's website to track the return shipment . If your application requires further assessment beyond our service standards, we will advise you via e-mail.

Further information on our services is available at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

To find out who to contact about a UK visa application lodged in the USA, go to: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa

To find out who to contact about a UK visa application lodged in Canada, go to: UK Visa Information - Canada - Home


Is your company considering an expansion into the UK marketplace?

If so, UK Trade & Investment (UKTI) can help - we're the British Government organization that assists U.S. companies in bringing high quality investment into the UK.

Our advice is free and confidential and we can help you to get set up and registered in the UK, link you to our extensive network of industry contacts, and provide bespoke research on anything from market access to regulatory issues and much more.

For further information, please contact: [email protected] or visit: www.ukti.gov.uk


Regards,

UK Visas and Immigration
British Consulate-General, New York



***********************************************************************************
Visit http://www.gov.uk/fco for British foreign policy news and travel advice and FCO Bloggers - Global conversation to read our blogs.

This email (with any attachments) is intended for the attention of the addressee(s) only. If you are not the intended recipient, please inform the sender straight away before deleting the message without copying, distributing or disclosing its contents to any other person or organisation. Unauthorised use, disclosure, storage or copying is not permitted.
Any views or opinions expressed in this e-mail do not necessarily reflect the FCO's policy.
The FCO keeps and uses information in line with the Data Protection Act 1998. Personal information may be released to other UK government departments and public authorities.
All messages sent and received by members of the Foreign & Commonwealth Office and its missions overseas may be automatically logged, monitored and/or recorded in accordance with the Telecommunications (Lawful Business Practice) (Interception of Communications) Regulations 2000.​


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

*About getting that job...*

212Andrew, I'd be interested to learn more about your job search. I'll be moving to the UK on a partner settlement visa in about 6 months, and I've been told that I should't even bother to apply for positions until I have my visa in hand, and my ticket purchased. Clearly, you did this the other way around. Is your occupation on the shortage list or otherwise in high demand? I'm curious as to what about your situation might be applicable to mine. Any details you could share would be most appreciated. If there were some wiggle room and I could go the UK with a job offer, that would go a long way to easing everyone's concerns.

Fingers crossed that your permit is in your hands in a matter of days...


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> 212Andrew, I'd be interested to learn more about your job search. I'll be moving to the UK on a partner settlement visa in about 6 months, and I've been told that I should't even bother to apply for positions until I have my visa in hand, and my ticket purchased. Clearly, you did this the other way around. Is your occupation on the shortage list or otherwise in high demand? I'm curious as to what about your situation might be applicable to mine. Any details you could share would be most appreciated. If there were some wiggle room and I could go the UK with a job offer, that would go a long way to easing everyone's concerns.
> 
> Fingers crossed that your permit is in your hands in a matter of days...



Hi Pallykin,

Thanks for the well wishes. I can't wait for this to be over....

Many have done this before me, and now it's my turn. I hope to make it through so I can help others as others have helped me. There's been a lot to learn along the way, and I sense I'm only getting started, before moving on to the all-important Residence Permit, etc. One step at a time.

To answer your question of how I got a job offer first...well, I got lucky, really. I aggressively recruited in the UK from the US. After getting ZERO responses from pretty much anywhere, I modified my resume to highlight (at the top, above my name, first thing you see, all capital letters): RIGHT TO WORK IN UK: EEA FAMILY MEMBER. Then I started to get a little bit (not a lot) of traction.

Funny enough, I was flown to the UK to meet with a firm (after two months of phone/email correspondence) that was very interested in me. It was an odd situation where they liked me, but (after spending a couple of days with them) I didn't like them. Anyhow, before I left for my trip to the UK (about a week), I contacted a few other firms to let them know I'd be in London and asked if they'd like to meet while I'm there. Well, two days before I headed back to the US, one of them called. They had been looking for the right candidate to fill a position (equity investing) for more than a year. I went in to meet with them the next day, and we hit it off. Then, about a month later, I flew back, and we met again. Things were going well. Then, a month after that, the head of the firm was visiting New York, and we had breakfast. Then, a month after that, I finally got my official offer. 

So, it took almost four months from start to finish. But it was imperative that I emphasize my own right to work. Without that, I was being continuously passed over, and I don't think I would have gotten the offer -- or even considered/interviewed. In the grand scheme of things, I was passed over dozens and dozens of times. Even for things I thought I was a shoe-in for. But I kept at it, knowing that it only had to "click" once. And it did. Finally. So I count myself vary lucky to have gotten this far and secured an offer before securing a visa/permit. But a lot of time and persistence is really what it took.

Good luck, and let me know if there are any other questions I can help you answer.

Andrew


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Even if you may meet all the requirements if your job isn't on the shortage occupation list or you aren't a superstar in your field, if you don't have the right to work in the UK an employer must conduct a resident market labour test. That means they have to prove there is no suitable candidate who doesn't need a visa to fill the job before they can consider you for the job. You sort of played fast and loose by saying you had the right to work before you actually did and got lucky.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks, Andrew212. It sounds as though I would have nothing to lose.

Nyclon: If the employer was trying to fill the position for more than a year, perhaps that's an indication that this would pass a resident market labour test. And who knows, perhaps they did conduct one?


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Nyclon,

I'm not sure "fast and loose" is an adequate or fair description of my strategy. 

Letting my potential employer know that I'm the family member (spouse) of an EEA resident is a factually accurate and highly relevant statement. And as a result, I would not -- and do not -- need a visa. My employer was always fully aware that I would be, and now am, applying for an EEA Family Permit. Letting my employer know that I'm an EEA Family Member needed to be the first thing they saw so that my resume wouldn't needlessly be tossed. It allowed for us to have a conversation, be considered, and get to know each other over the course of months. Had I not made them aware of this fact, we likely never even would have had a conversation, and they would likely still be looking for a qualified candidate. Again, they had looked for a suitable candidate for more than a year and found none. I provided them with a solution to their problem.

My job is not about "requirements," it's about performance and a long term track record of outperformance. I am bringing a lot of value to my employer, and am being well-compensated as such.

That said, my situation is unique (as are my employer's needs), so I wouldn't recommend my exact approach to everyone. However, I stand by my making a factual statement that I am married to an EEA National to allow for a conversation to happen and not have my application needlessly be passed over. Further, lest you forget, there were many more months of conversations, tests, reference checks, and other things that came long before an offer did, so any implication that I received the offer because I simply met the "requirements" or fibbed on my resume (again, I don't need a visa, and my employer was always onboard with my applying for an EEA Family Permit) is both naive and grossly erroneous.

Good day,

Andrew


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

*The Resident Market Labour Test*

Actually, your strategy sounds fantastic. It sounds like you came across many job opportunities, and had you been applying with visa in hand, the job hunt would have been shorter. My take away for me is that it's worth a try, and at the very least it could be part of an exercise in networking.

I did a bit of reading online, and it seems the Resident Market Labour Test is only required if an employer is wanting to sponsor someone on a Tier 2 or Tier 5 visa. The employer has to get a license to sponsor migrants, and these licenses are limited in number. The RMLT is not as rigorous as I would have imagined; basically an employer has to advertise a position for a minimum number of days (28), in at least two places, and one them has to be on the Job Centre. (I'm somewhat simplifying here).

More information than you would probably ever need is here:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...le/305304/Tier_2_5_Sponsor_Guidance_04-14.pdf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BTW it's Resident *Labour Market *Test (RLMT), with the words 'Labour Market' hanging together, i.e. the state of employment in a particular field. 
It's not too onerous to administer, but once a job gets live on Job Centre system, it will trigger applications from numerous qualified applicants nationwide so the job will then have to go one of them rather than the migrant worker. So it can just be a waste of time and money unless you are reasonably confident that there will be no or limited response from unsuitably qualified to the advertisement.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

I've read your updated list of supporting documents and: did you include your wife's divorce decree? I trust you did, but you didn't list it on your post.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I've read your updated list of supporting documents and: did you include your wife's divorce decree? I trust you did, but you didn't list it on your post.
> 
> ...



Hi Animo,

Fortunatley, I did include my wife's original (not a copy) divorce decree. Thanks for noticing that and pointing it out. Looks like I neglected to mention it in my post, but I did remember to include it in my supporting documents.

No updates from the UKBA today. I'll be sure to let you know when I have some more news to share, as I sense I should later this week.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

I wanted to post a final update that I received my EEA Family Permit. 

Thank you so much to all who helped me through this (surprisingly) difficult process -- especially Joppa and Jrge/Animo. A thousand thanks to you; I truly hope I can reciprocate the favor someday.

To those who are curious about what my process/timeline looked like (I know I was interested in others' when I was starting), I submit my application (after more than a week of reviewing and re-reviewing each question/answer) online on Thursday, June 12th. I mailed in the supporting docs on Friday, June 13th (to arrive on Monday, June 16th). Then, on Monday, June 16th the docs arrived and I received and email that they had been received. On Wednesday, June 18th I received and email stating simply, "Your UK visa has been issued", along with some shipment tracking info. And on Thursday, June 19th I received the FedEx package containing my EEA Family Permit (in my USA Passport), along with my original supporting docs. So, all-in-all, it took about a (VERY STRESSFUL) week from the time I submit my application to the time I received my EEA Family Permit. I've been celebrating over the weekend, and getting busy packing, too....

This board has been fantastic. Thank you all.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


212andrew said:


> I wanted to post a final update that I received my EEA Family Permit.
> 
> Thank you so much to all who helped me through this (surprisingly) difficult process -- especially Joppa and Jrge/Animo. A thousand thanks to you; I truly hope I can reciprocate the favor someday.
> 
> ...


Well, Andrew: this is an extremely easy process. There's nothing like it.

I'm glad you've received your EEA-FP (not that there was a doubt) and that packing and farewells are underway. 

If she hasn't yet -make sure your wife takes her US citizenship documents and/or applies for a Travel Document to ensure safe return to US soil, should that be the case: http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-131instr.pdf

Leave a few thousand dollars available in savings/checking and do not cancel your credit cards. Pay them off and monitor them for any yearly fee.

Application for a Residence Card in UK should take place within 2-3 weeks upon arrival, and help your wife to get even a part-time job (min. 15 hrs. Weekly) in order to support your application. Otherwise, she could use your income and employer based Insurance (benefits) to sponsor your RC application as self-sufficient.

Welcome to the UK, welcome home!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 212andrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Jrge,

Your knowledge continues to impress me. Thank you for the ongoing advice. As you likely know better than me, this whole process is FAR from over....

I had never heard of or even thought of the Travel Document -- we may be wise to get one for my wife. Too bad it costs $360 + $85....

I'll take your advice about the cash and credit cards. It will be tricky to wind down some of these things. I have one (US) credit card that doesn't charge me foreign transaction fees, so that will help a bit in the UK. I'll need to get a UK credit card. And a bank account. And a phone. And a National Insurance Number. And a Tax number....

Regarding our/my residence card(s), I anticipate applying after I get my first paycheck, and can evidence that in my application. Does that sound wise to you? I hear I'll first need a National Insurance ID to get paid at all. A member of my new employer's HR department has offered to help me a bit in that process (I haven't the slightest clue how to go about it -- so much to learn about the way things are done in the UK). So hopefully I'll get that in a few days/weeks. I anticipate that my wife will file for her residence card (is that separate from exercising her treaty rights? Another process?) by claiming self-sufficiency based on the income that is being deposited by my employer into out new (yet to be formed) joint UK bank account (may have to wait a month, or so, for the first deposit to made) -- she will have insurance benefits under my employer. Does this approach seem wise?

As an aside, do you (or others) have any advice on:
- getting a UK bank account?
- transferring large amounts or money to the UK (if I can get a UK bank account set up, I've heard "USForex" and "CurrencyFair" are good sites and ways to transfer). I assume I'll need a fair amount of cash on had to sign a new lease (including security deposit, etc.), as well as day-to-day expenses, particularly as it may be a few weeks before I'm first paid (monthly, I believe).
- getting a UK phone/SIM?
- forwarding mail from the US to a new UK address (likely via some sort of service)?
- keeping my US cell number? I've heard I can "park it" for a fee. Others I've read about switch the number to a "Google Voice" number -- that's free, at least. But is there a best, cheap, or efficient way to automatically have calls and texts forwarded to a new UK number once I'm in the UK? I imagine this might be a good idea.

Please let me know if you think I should begin a new thread for questions like those.

Thanks again,

Andrew


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

212andrew said:


> As an aside, do you (or others) have any advice on:
> - getting a UK bank account?


 This is a challenge, as they want you to be able to prove residency, which is difficult to do when you've just arrived. You can set up an international account with HSBC before you leave for a fee of $400. 


> - transferring large amounts or money to the UK (if I can get a UK bank account set up, I've heard "USForex" and "CurrencyFair" are good sites and ways to transfer). I assume I'll need a fair amount of cash on had to sign a new lease (including security deposit, etc.), as well as day-to-day expenses, particularly as it may be a few weeks before I'm first paid (monthly, I believe).


 You'll be starting over again with your credit rating, meaning you won't have one, which means you should expect to pay for the first six months rent up front. It seems that people wire money to their new accounts. I've been advised to bring a reference letter from my current bank stating the length of time I've been a customer and that I've behaved well.


> - getting a UK phone/SIM?


 Go into an O2 phone shop and purchase a SIM card. The shop on the Kensington High Street have savvy employees who seem to know their way around foreigners. 

You will need to have an unlocked GSM phone, or purchase one once you get there. Note that from the iPhone 5 onwards, Verizon phones were all unlocked from date of purchase. This is not true of any other carrier's iPhone 5. 


> - forwarding mail from the US to a new UK address (likely via some sort of service)?


Try this service: Mail Forwarding Services at St Brendan's Isle


> - keeping my US cell number? I've heard I can "park it" for a fee. Others I've read about switch the number to a "Google Voice" number -- that's free, at least. But is there a best, cheap, or efficient way to automatically have calls and texts forwarded to a new UK number once I'm in the UK? I imagine this might be a good idea.


 Check out Ooma. You can port your cell phone number over to Ooma for a fee. You need to buy the Ooma box which you can take with you. Calls to your cell number will come through Ooma, which will function like a regular phone. People in the US will be able to call you for free. I don't know how texts will be handled if at all. Consider converting everyone over to WhatsApp, as this is free to use, even internationally. (It uses WiFi).

I'm planning to use a service called London Relocation to find a flat and get sorted. Their employees are Canadian and American expats, so they can relate. They are a bit expensive, but I think will be worth it in the long run. They will help with setting up a bank account, getting a NIN, finding your local GP, getting utilities switched into your names, setting up cable and internet etc. etc. 

It's important to understand that the real estate market in the UK is completely different than the US. There is no MLS or equivalent, so to see all properties that are available you need to visit all the "estate agents" in the high street of the place you would like to live.

Have a look at right move.co.uk and zoopla.co.uk to see what you can get for your money. The best properties are rented before being posted online, so use this as a learning tool and a means to create a requirements list. For example, I would like a 2 bedroom flat, with both rooms large enough for two people to sleep in, a kitchen that is not too narrow and has a window, a front door that opens into a hallway rather than directly into a reception room, and a small garden. Also, the flat needs to be within 0.5 miles of an Underground stop.

Let us all know what you discover and what you decide to do. It will be especially helpful for those of us traveling together, and not joining an already established spouse.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

One more thing - avoid trying to use UK (and EU) websites after 2 am local time. You will find they sometimes work, sometimes not, however it isn't always obvious what's wrong. As an example, the Eurostar website just acts strange when it's the wee hours there.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


212andrew said:


> Jrge,
> 
> Your knowledge continues to impress me. Thank you for the ongoing advice. As you likely know better than me, this whole process is FAR from over....
> 
> ...


1) That will be some money well invested. 

2) Unless you have a corporate card and/or are have an above average salary in the UK, be prepared to wait at a minimum 1 year to even be offered an application for a credit card. I received mine just under 6 months because my Amex is corporate. 

3) Ask your employer for a letter of acknowledgement, indicating your position, salary and start date. Opening a bank account is a real difficult task in the UK. You also would need an address to satisfy residency requirements. This is a pain! 

4) This is one of the easiest -and cheapest- thing to get. Since you are technically employed, use the same letter (only if asked) to get a "mobile" on a plan. You can also get a "mobile" and start up with a pay-as-you-go plan. You can upgrade later.

5) Unlike in the US & Canada, you actually do not need a NiNo (National Insurance Number) to get paid. 

6) Only if your spouse will use your earnings to sponsor you as self-sufficent. Please mind the fact that this is all about her, we -non EU- are not that relevant. Harsh, but fair. Moreover, if your benefit package is comprehensive, then can certainly be used to go on the self-sufficent route. I however, recommend she gets a part-time job. Less headaches. 

7) We do banking with Barclays. Proof of residency is imperative, but they were very helpful. Again, opening a bank account in the UK could be *very* frustrating. 

8) When we moved to London back in 2011, my wife and I carried £8k each. I am not keen of transferring our money unless is a much larger amount. But here in the Forum people have recommended different services.

9) We went paperless years ago. However, USPS offers a bundle service. They gather your mail and it will sent to you every Wednesday. If I'm not mistaken they charge about $17.00 weekly; and I think it has a 1 year cap. ($884.00 just to get paper??)

10) Only because I'm in Philly every two weeks, I've kept my Verizon number. However, most of my contacts call me via Skype, Viper or call my magic jack directly.

*EXTRAS*:
1) If you are actually landing in London, and will stay there. Get an Oyster card for you and your spouse. Paying fares as you go will break your bank in just days. Also, Unless y'all are getting picked up at the Airport, book a vehicle and driver to take you to your destination. 
2) Get a good umbrella (they are much affordable in London)
3) Read how to cope and manage jet lag.
4) Spend as much time as possible outdoors in the summer. 
5) Winters in the UK are darker, colder and could easily affect any newcomer. 
6) If you drink, learn your ways around the city first and avoid getting fully intoxicated in public.
7) Interact with people in shops, venues, restaurants, etc; so you can learn British customs and way of life. Our (American) jokes might not necessarily be up to their liking, and their jokes could be......difficult to understand.

Hope it helps!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jgwagner4 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the great advice and information in this thread and especially to Andrew for his specific advice!

Despite all the challenges of the "beta' site, I received my EEA Family Permit today.


----------



## mali8 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Andrew,

I am in the exact same situation as you. I am a non EU national married to a EU national. I have a job offer in the UK and have my family permit. So far so good. I am also flying with my spouse and I am in the same situation, i have a one way ticket and he has a two way ticket as he needs to come back to sort some things out with our things and appartment. How was it at border control? I am also worried that they will think I am actually moving by myself and will refuse me if we mention this but I also don't want to lie if they ask us. I would love to hear how things developed for you. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi 212andrew - 

It would be great to hear how you've done with your transition - what worked, what didn't... successes, frustrations...


----------

